# Frogging a thrift store sweater



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So, I had this sweater, it was 80% mohair, nice yarn. Not so nice sweater. So I decided to liberate the yarn.

It didn't all go as planned. It kept breaking off, because it was such a small, skinny, delicate yarn. As I looked at the pile of wrinkled crinkled yarn, I had an idea.

This was my idea...my very own Angora goat! So, GAM, I now have one too!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Cute cute cute! Great Idea! and the best part is you dont have to feed it either...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yes, you sure do! Congratulations. 
Practically Reggie's twin! :teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Way too cute. Sounds like you had a lot of fun making it too.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW MamaJ - that is a striking resemblance! 

I LOVE it! How did you do it? Knit the body then attach the mohair yarn? 

They are both too cute!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

GAM - I kept thinking of Reggie the whole time I was making it! He just has stolen my heart! lol

PKBoo - I knit a tube body, head and legs (not a tube, but a rolled piece) and stuffed the body/ head with some shetland. Then I just took a crocket hook and put all the squiggles on like you would fringe on a scarf or something, you know, where you put the crochet hook in, grab the middle of the yarn, pull it through and then pull the ends through that loop. 
wow, but that didn't make any sense! lol

It took me 7 hours to put all that hair on there! hahah!! my butt was sore when I got done...cause I did it all in one sitting.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: How cute is that?
Looks just like Gams Reggie. Awesome job!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Really cute idea. Love it.
And love the picture of Reggie GAM. 
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I need to get some new pics of Reggie. His neck looks twice as thick with the new fiber growth, 
and his head curls are doing a Sideshow Bob thing.

Tonight when I fed him I snaked my arm in the fence and caught him by a horn. 
He froze solid and didnt even fight me when I gave him kisses on that little nose.
His breath smelled like walnut leaves. <swoon>


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have to say I am jealous I am getting close to getting kisses from my alpaca...but I just want to hug and squeeze them! lol!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Aw...how cute!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mohair is probably one of the more difficult if not impossible yarns to frog. I like you little goat


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Cutie patootie !!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh yes, you sure do! Congratulations.
> Practically Reggie's twin! :teehee:


Oh my...I just realized this is a_ real _sheep! LOL Or is it a goat? (can you tell I haven't been around goats or sheep much?  )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stef, that is an Angora goat. 
Well, he is a very young one, 7 months old. 
here is what he looked like before I cut all his hair off to make mohair yarn out of. 



















Sorry to repost them so much. (not really :teehee: )

I really need to go take new photos of him. :angel:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

isn't it funny how they can contort themselves to satisfy an itch!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I've not seen these photos before so they are new for me


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh lord, Reggie is just too frickin' cute!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! Wonderful use of frogged angora yarn!

And Reggie is cute too.

If my lovely wife sees this I'm going to have a goat in the condo, I know it.

Have a joyful day!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Mohair is probably one of the more difficult if not impossible yarns to frog. I like you little goat


Wish you had told me that before I tried to frog it! lol! Yeah, I have two large pieces that may become something different. Maybe I can see if it will make a felt bag or something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It makes great hard felt


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Both of the Angoras, MamaJ's & GAM's are adorable!!!


----------

